# Oak leaves



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Are oak leaves safe to use in an aquarium? I know they dont decay for a long time and i figured they might look really good as some leaf litter to fill up a bit of my foreground. Also i plan on getting a large group of khuli loaches so they would enjoy the extra hiding. The last added bonus would be possibly lowering the Ph by a bit for my cardinals, rummys and angels.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have used them. Boil them to sterilise them for a few minutes then drop them in once the are cooled. Change them when they look cruddy.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup I have used them as well. I gave mine a good wash and only picked clean ones. I didnt get to do my collection this year


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Great! thanks for the input. i think il have to try and find some when this recent snow fall thaws away, or get them from my dads pond lol.
How long do you find they generally last? and any problems with excess tannins or does the boiling get rid of that?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want the tannins, but boiling helps rid it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Forget it. If you haven't picked any up this fall, it's way too late now as they will most likely have started decaying. You don't want to bring any decaying stuff into your tank. That's just asking for problem. Had you pick them up early and leave them in a dry place, you can actually keep then for up to a year and a bit. Although I find that they decay a bit faster when they are that old. 
My last harvest was 2 years old. But I still have a few, and I miss this year's harvest too. It's that damn snow that came out of no where. I've been to my local park 3 times waiting for them to fall. Then the snow came and all the leaves fall. Once they are wet, I don't take them. It's started the decay cycle and you can't keep them for long without risking your fish.
If you live in Toronto or the contry side. It will work to your advanatage as there is a ban on pesticide use. If you live in the other city that still use then, stay away from these tree leaves.
Also, a good washing should be is good enough. Boiling them, I think already took most of the good stuff out of the leaves, you are just left with shrimp food.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What about the oak leaves still stuck to the tree? there are some at the local mall that are within reach of my little hands.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah good point, they probably are starting to decay already, although the pond has been iced over for some time but i would rather not risk it so next year maybe! Also, do they have to be dead/brown or can you get them while they are still alive on the tree? would the sap be harmful? would boiling fresh leaves make them safe?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*oak leaves*

Go ahead and use oak leaves still on the trees. They are not decayed, but they are all dried out. Any fungi would be killed by boiling.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Oak trees don't drop their leaves like other trees, so you should be able to find some still attached to the trees. I saw some yesterday.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Picked up a bunch of oak leaves day before yesterday. They were still firmly attached to the tree in spite of the high winds. It would seem to me that boiling the leaves would remove anything of value and be counter productive.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Steaming might be the way. that's how you can lock in nutireents with veggies


----------

